# HID in '18 Cruze problem ( PWM power )



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No theories required. The projector headlamps and the low beams on reflector lamp gen2s are without a doubt PWM controlled.

They do it to extend bulb life and reduce electrical loads. They use 1.0mm²(approx 17awg) wire which isn't awful, (they use .75mm and .5 in other GM vehicles)but it's not nthay good either(Colorado uses 1.5mm²). A relay harness powered from generator or an empty B+ terminal at underhood fuse block and controlled by the low beam fuse would get your HIDs (or even stock type bulbs) lit up nice and bright with no PWM


Build or buy a relay harness with a capacitor built in(to protect the really from PWM)


----------



## Nightshade (Mar 26, 2019)

You literally just need a lowpass filter.. it's just a capacitor across the + and - lines. most places call them PWM filters. it basically filters out the pwm signal.. you could go relay as well.. but even on my 2016 ram 1500, I just needed a PWM anti-flicker module.. it just sits in-line.. and is really just a capacitor and maybe a diode or two to block caps from draining back into the vehicle wiring.. I had just got them with my xenondeport hid kit.. didn't use the relay harness at all.. the rams are WAY more sensitive than the GM cars from what I can tell.. 

even things like the tail lights and stupid license plate light are monitored on the ram.. super annoying.. they PWM them too.


----------



## Nightshade (Mar 26, 2019)

as soon as I figure out if I have 9005 or 9012 bulbs in the car, I will be ordering an HID kit.. picked up my car today. so this week will be tint, order hids.. maybe order LEDs and try and decide on a tune..

I will report back with my results just installing a filter along with a normal canbus HID kit.. I just use the xenondepot extreme kits.. no reason other than they are in canada and I don't have to wait for customs.. and haven't had any issues with that kit on my ram in years..


----------



## Nightshade (Mar 26, 2019)

so picked up a new 9005 Hylux kit from Prolightz (basically the same kit that Diode Dyamics sells but from canada instead of the states).. No issues. It has a PWM filter built into the input.. so no relays or extra wiring needed.. just had to deal with the extra bulk on the input to the ballast. Works fine, no codes, no flicker.. pretty much plug and play except for the hole you have to drill in the dust covers.


----------



## SWAT (Mar 26, 2019)

Nightshade said:


> so picked up a new 9005 Hylux kit from Prolightz (basically the same kit that Diode Dyamics sells but from canada instead of the states).. No issues. It has a PWM filter built into the input.. so no relays or extra wiring needed.. just had to deal with the extra bulk on the input to the ballast. Works fine, no codes, no flicker.. pretty much plug and play except for the hole you have to drill in the dust covers.


 Can you please confirm you have the 2nd Gen Cruze and if your headlights are the Projector ones? How's it working nowadays, still no issues? Thanks


----------

